# Bin Laden



## ray jay (May 1, 2011)

Looks like he's seen his last days. Its been a good day.:holysheep:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2011)

It's a moral booster for the troops.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 1, 2011)

Pff. Yay...? The president is speaking right now, obviously its more complicated than what it seems. A historic day, but you have to remember that the war initially was based/started on him. Now that he is dead...we should really start packing our bags up. Really...


----------



## smokingjoe (May 1, 2011)

May your 72 virgins be ugly and hairy and the climate eternally hot!


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

OSAMA BIN LADEN IS DEAD! CNBC confirms they have the deceased body of the al-quieda leader!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2011)

It's a fake!! TMZ has confirmed Osama is to house set for Linsey while she does her 120 days


----------



## the chef (May 2, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It's a fake!! TMZ has confirmed Osama is to house set for Linsey while she does her 120 days


 

lol.....where's pee wee herman when you need him!


----------



## the chef (May 2, 2011)

His time is up and gone! Watch your back people! The threat lvl will go up!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2011)

:yay:


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 2, 2011)

Sounds fishy to me, i think they killed Osama years ago, tossed him in a  freezer for safekeeping then pulled him out when Obama needed some positive press, or they just knew where he was the entire time, and he finally outlived his usefulness so they decided to call his number, and give the world a nice little show, so Obama can get those back pats


----------



## nvthis (May 2, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> May your 42 virgins be ugly and hairy and the climate eternally hot!


 
Sounds like just another day 'round his parts....


----------



## Irish (May 2, 2011)

:stuff-1125699181_i_ ostpicsworthless: 


show me the body!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

Nice way to celibrate the Day they told the world Hitler was dead:confused2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

Just released video


----------



## raz (May 2, 2011)

Maybe this fool bin laden has now discovered (in the afterlife) that worshiping a peadophile has been all for nada...No 42 virgins, no rivers of milk & honey, just shovelling hot rocks for the man downstairs....And no herb anywhere...


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 2, 2011)

fine, I will be the one to say it.....nothing will change.  Terrorists will still hate America.  Radical Islam will still exist.  Idiots will still blow up themselves along with innocent women and children thinking they are serving God's will and will have 72 virgins in the afterlife.  I will still have to have a 60 year old fat woman run her hands over my privates before I can get on a plane.  Gas will still be $4-$5 a gallon depending on where you live.  America will still give billions of dollars every year in order to prop up completely corrupt governments in order to keep gas below $6 a gallon.  The truth is, tomorrow there will be another Osama Bin Laden.  What we Americans completely fail to realize is that the war on terror was won two day after 9/11.  It was won the day the stock market re-opened and we proved that nothing would change our way of life.  We failed in our ability to realize that.  We need to regain our ability to laugh at others' feeble attempts to take our freedom and regain our ability to say "screw you" and continue on living in a better world that radical Islamic terrorists could ever create.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 2, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> President Obama just announced...!


 
Yeah......like he had a f****** thing to do with it.


-SSF-


----------



## Roddy (May 2, 2011)

:48: :48:


----------



## jesuse (May 2, 2011)

it was a look a like he works on the cornor shop at my bit i hate the **** he alwas got sandels on an his feet reek iv phoned the cops meny times and told them of his wher abouts and each time the cops say they gona put me in cell for raciale abuse hes 5 mins away from my gaff:holysheep:


----------



## Roddy (May 2, 2011)

3000 dead is far from feeble and I am glad we got the one who materminded this!! 

It may not change things right away, it may never change things to our liking, but the world does know the USA is still a power to be reckoned with! This gives our men and women a huge boost in morale, gives the USA a big boost in morale! Check out the partying in the streets, at ball games and even at the White House....


----------



## jesuse (May 2, 2011)

i thout  this was gona say monica louinskye was geting a job at the whit house:doh:


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> i thout  this was gona say monica louinskye was geting a job at the whit house:doh:



  Gosh, they grow up fast . Don't they?
  It seems like just yesterday she was crawling around the WH on her hands and knees,  putting 'everything' in her mouth.


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to request everyone be carefull where this thread goes. 
It is a bit political for our forum, something we ordinarily would absolutely avoid. But in this case, I kinda' feel like there should be little controversy to this murdering scums demise. 
REGARDLESS of your political views or affiliations.


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Pff. Yay...? The president is speaking right now, obviously its more complicated than what it seems. A historic day, but you have to remember that the war initially was based/started on him. Now that he is dead...we should really start packing our bags up. Really...



His death will be a martyr to some like the Gaza strip. As Ozzy stated even after Hitler took his own life, the war continued for a while. I have friends in Iraq and they said they still can't quite pull out yet. Another is in Afghanistan...I haven't talked to him in over a year 
About the only one we can and should pull out of is Libya. We are going to be stuck in that stupid afghan/iraq desert for a while.


----------



## jesuse (May 2, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> i thout this was gona say monica louinskye was geting a job at the whit house:doh:


 ths was posted in  difrent thread but yes hick big chap i do agree they grow up fast realy fast its not when its more how and if///nothing up with a bit of andy panday sir!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 2, 2011)

past due


----------



## niteshft (May 2, 2011)

With his past posh lifestyle, I doubted very much he was giving that all up to live in a cave somewhere. He must have given a lot of money to the local government to stay under the radar.


----------



## EDGY (May 2, 2011)

Sweeeeet!!  So.... Do the guys that pulled the trigger get the $50 mil?? Nope..
And we'll never know their names.
 Unsung heroes, I *know* you guys are on this forum and I'd like to raise this blunt to you!!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 2, 2011)

DC is wild today after cruising the city since 5 this morning.
Half the city is drunk, other half is passed out.
I got a boy out there somewhere that ran to the capital from a local college and been partying and sending me pics. Got some fantastic shots. Great scenes of American unity. Feel of the entire city is amazing.
(Birth rates of DC will be spiking heavy in 9 months :laugh: )

Glad all those that lost a loved one on 9-11 were able to get this type of justice and closure. You never left any of our hearts.


----------



## wasson (May 2, 2011)

I'm not even going to bother thinking about the ifs and buts of what could happen now, or whether this is even true or not. I simple can't be bothered.

I just think it's fantastic news and I hope that it can provide some small comfort to those who have suffered and been affected by the events since 9/11.

It's great to see the images of celebration in the USA.

May his soul find no peace!

A justice has been done.


----------



## kaotik (May 2, 2011)

i think i'll just say congrats to any americans who are joyed by this and celebrating.  i can totally understand that sentiment.

i'll expand on my real thoughts later, when the party's over


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 2, 2011)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i'll expand on my real thoughts later, when the party's over



Today is a day of joy for all those lost and their families before getting back to work.
Save the rest and listen to Hick.

Hick: "I'm going to request everyone be carefull where this thread goes."


----------



## StoneyBud (May 2, 2011)

The report of one person who said they saw the photo of "Bin Dyin", said that there was one hole, dead center between his eyes.

If true, then it was great shooting!

If not true, then it's a great story anyway.

If there is an afterlife, may he be wallowing in a pit full of mixed pig guts and pig feces for eternity.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2011)

I've had too many loved ones sent over there. I am happy that they've ended this. Lets hope for a quick withdrawal. That would help to ease the deficit a modecum.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## Rockster (May 2, 2011)

I just heard Elton John has written a song to commemorate his death called 'sandals in the bin'.


----------



## kaotik (May 2, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Today is a day of joy for all those lost and their families before getting back to work.
> Save the rest and listen to Hick.
> 
> Hick: "I'm going to request everyone be carefull where this thread goes."


:huh:  that's what i've done.
i'm being respectful, cause as i said, i understand..  but i will be speaking my thoughts about this once the celebration has eased a bit. as i do feel there's much people need to be thinking/talking about right now. *and so much more we've yet to learn about how this went down.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I just heard Elton John has written a song to commemorate his death called 'sandals in the bin'.



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 2, 2011)

I feel so bad for his wife...


----------



## roadapple (May 2, 2011)

That he had 10 years to gloat, it put a bit of a damper on my joy,.......
but very happy none the less.

btw/ Thanks Hick for a little latitude on allowing thread.


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how they had his DNA on file to compare it to the current DNA :confused2:
When did they have a chance to get his DNA sample to begin with? He's been on the most wanted list since '98
I'm not one for conspiracy theories....but that one has me a little baffled.

They say he was buried in accordance with Islamic burial rights. is isn't he supposed to be buried in a certain direction towards Mecca? 
There is a lot fishy from what I have been reading. Also seems to overpower another bit of news about libya that happened just the day before that should have had the US in an uproar, that would have had bad reviews on a certain someones re-election campaign.


----------



## dman1234 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to all Americans and the free world in general, as a Canadian i am happy and proud of your military as i am sure you are all aswell, this should be viewed as redemption for all lives lost on 9/11.

Dont think you will be rushing out of afghanistan too quickly, we are all there to deal with the Taliban and Al queda, not just hunt that rat.

Enjoy your day.

Congratulations again.


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 2, 2011)

From what I read online, his sister was over here for cancer treatment and died here? Something about mitocondrial dna from her organs taken at the autopsy?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

That's what I have read aswell OHC they compared his DNA to a sisters DNA.

I wonder how some of the stories say he was dead a week and they waited til the DNA was back before telling the world but some how still buried him in the 24 hrs after death.


----------



## dman1234 (May 2, 2011)

i heard they buried him at sea, hopefully they opened the chopper door at 2000 ft and kicked the body out.


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i heard they buried him at sea, hopefully they opened the chopper door at 2000 ft and kicked the body out.


in shark infested waters...:rofl:


----------



## StoneyBud (May 2, 2011)

Shoulda fed him to pigs and turned him into pig feces. Then scatter that in a pen full of pig feces as his final resting place.


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Shoulda fed him to pigs and turned him into pig feces. Then scatter that in a pen full of pig feces as his final resting place.


Well burying him at sea did do one thing...made real sure his body would not be facing Mecca the correct way LOL Ocean current has a habit of that 
So I guess, he will never get his virgins cuz he wasn't buried right :rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 2, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> in shark infested waters...:rofl:



No way. Not that quick.  A crab with an eyeball in each claw running around scaring his kids. Maybe he gets humped by a sting rays prong. Skull banged by a manatee to check a dead mans gag reflexes. Then invite the sharks.  :laugh:


----------



## dman1234 (May 2, 2011)

Four Years Ago: American intelligence for the first time uncovers the name of Bin Laden&#8217;s trusted courier but cannot locate him.

Two Years Ago: American intelligence identifies areas in Pakistan where the courier and his brother have operated but cannot pinpoint exactly where they live.

August 2010: American intelligence locates the brothers&#8217; residence, a compound about 35 miles north of Islamabad in the city of Abbottabad. The compound is so large, secluded and secured that analysts conclude it must shelter a higher-value target than a courier.

September 2010: The Central Intelligence Agency begins to work with President Obama on assessments that lead them to believe that Bin Laden may be located at the compound.

Mid-February 2011: United States government authorities determine that there was a sound intelligence basis to pursue this direction aggressively and develop courses of action.

March 14: Mr. Obama begins a series of National Security Council meetings to develop options for capturing or killing Bin Laden.

March 29: Mr. Obama convenes the council&#8217;s second meeting on the operation.

April 12: Mr. Obama convenes the third meeting.

April 19: Mr. Obama convenes the fourth meeting.

April 28: Mr. Obama convenes the fifth meeting.

April 29: Mr. Obama authorizes the operation before flying to Alabama to inspect tornado damage.

May 1:

2 p.m.: Mr. Obama meets with his national security team to review preparations.
3:50 p.m.: Mr. Obama told that Bin Laden had been tentatively identified.
7:01 p.m.: Mr. Obama told that it was a &#8220;high probability&#8221; that Bin Laden had been killed.
11:35 p.m.: In a televised address, Mr. Obama announces Bin Laden&#8217;s death.


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2011)

dman said:
			
		

> May 1:
> *He finishes his 9 holes of golf then @*
> 
> 2 p.m.: Mr. Obama meets with his national security team to review preparations.



forgot to add something in there.


----------



## woodydude (May 3, 2011)

Is it because I am a brit I have an uneasy feeling about all of this?
What I cant understand is that in a reasonable world, making someone like Bin Hiding a martyre is the last thing you want to do. Take him prisoner, parade him before the baying crowd get him on trial and incarserate him. To shoot him means just one thing to me, that he knew where too many bodies were buried and he was assassinated rather than be allowed to speak.

There is more to this than just good publicity for Obhama for a week or so and an increase in forces recruitment, I just hope I am just a paranoid old pothead who reads too much into things,,,,,

Peace all (now theres a dream to have) W


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 3, 2011)

Mr Bush wanted to dance on his grave a few years ago......Good luck with that one George.


PS.Anagram of Osama Bin Laden is "Lob da man in sea".


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 3, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Is it because I am a brit I have an uneasy feeling about all of this?
> What I cant understand is that in a reasonable world, making someone like Bin Hiding a martyre is the last thing you want to do. Take him prisoner, parade him before the baying crowd get him on trial and incarserate him. To shoot him means just one thing to me, that he knew where too many bodies were buried and he was assassinated rather than be allowed to speak.
> 
> There is more to this than just good publicity for Obhama for a week or so and an increase in forces recruitment, I just hope I am just a paranoid old pothead who reads too much into things,,,,,
> ...


 
You can read it any way you want. I still can not forget that day and the 2500+ workers who were murdered and the grief suffered by their tens of thousands of relatives. All this talk about the political aspects just makes me sick to my gut. 

I said it before and I don't mind saying it again... IF they had bombed the white house and the parlament and every military base they could reach, I could have seen this as an act of war upon our government and the leadership. These murderers were not victims, they were just murderers. 

But these "martyres" killed innocent people just like all of us here, who were guilty of one thing - getting out of bed and going to work. I wish someone could tell me JUST WHAT RELIGIOUS PRINCIPAL WAS OFFENDED BY THAT????????????????????????

MARTYR
*&#8211;noun *1. a person who willingly suffers death rather than renounce his or her religion. AT WHAT POINT WERE THESE PEOPLE ASKED TO RENOUNCE THEIR RELIGION????

*2. **a person who is put to death or endures great suffering on behalf of any belief, principle, or cause: a martyr to the cause of social justice. *

*3. **a person who undergoes severe or constant **suffering*: _a martyr to severe headaches. _

The only martyrs I see are the families who had to survive this disgusting act of hatred. The murderers turned the dead victims into martyrs when they chose to be murderers.

This is NOT a political event. This is fair justice for a murdering piece of dog feces.


----------



## dman1234 (May 3, 2011)

And its not only 9/11 that were this scumbags victims, he was involved in the bombing of the USS Cole, and numerous other attacks carried out on US foriegn interests.

to have kept him alive would have made him even more of a hero a living martyr, then when he died they would have had to bury him, then there would have been a shrine at his gravesite, a place for all the little rats to go visit him, the way it was handled was perfect, wanna go visit his grave? hope you brought your swim suit.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 3, 2011)

There's a brand new drink:

It's called an "Osama Bin Laden"

Two shots and a splash of water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with OHC and Dman. I truly do not believe_ "that he knew where too many bodies were buried and he was assassinated rather than be allowed to speak." _ He was shot because he was a terrorist responsible for the murder of thousands of innocent people.


----------



## Roddy (May 3, 2011)

my understanding is they gave him a chance to surrender, he denied....


----------



## StoneyBud (May 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> my understanding is they gave him a chance to surrender, he denied....


 
I think the recording of the end of Ohh Sammy Bin Dyin went like this:

BANG BANG........surrender or we'll shoot!


----------



## Grubbycup (May 3, 2011)

That we are living in a world that still produces people so driven by hate is shameful.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 3, 2011)

i am still waiting for the picture of the dead body---doesn't anyone else find it strange that they found him, killed him, and dropped him in the ocean after confirming it was him thru dna on a nearby navy ship---not saying it wasn't actually him, but sure would be nice to see before conspiracy theories start popping up---are there any pics out there anywhere


----------



## nvthis (May 3, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i am still waiting for the picture of the dead body---doesn't anyone else find it strange that they found him, killed him, and dropped him in the ocean after confirming it was him thru dna on a nearby navy ship---not saying it wasn't actually him, but sure would be nice to see before conspiracy theories start popping up---are there any pics out there anywhere


 
Not at all, and I'll agree with Dman.. How does one become a martyr with no grave, no body and no pictures? I say hold the pics. I can wait. I'll take the information at face value as it was intended. I do not trust our government, but this time I will whole heartedly agree with their actions, and in doing so Bin Laden has essentually vanished, like he was never even there. The Al Qaeda knows he is now dead and has no rallying point what-so-ever. There is nothing for them but speculation and empty space. My only regrets about this is that we only get to kill him once, and his "sea burial" should have taken place on the deck of the USS Cole, so help me god it should have.......


----------



## orangesunshine (May 3, 2011)

*nv*---i can wait for the pics---i trust govt---and i agree with many that chimed in before me---my heart goes out to those that can close the book on the disasters he has created for peeps like *BBB*---pics will allow them forward movement in their lives


----------



## Bleek187 (May 3, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> How does one become a martyr with no grave, no body and no pictures?


 
actualy... hes already a martyr for them.. doesnt matter what happens to him.. AND.. they didnt just toss the body into the water like "screw you yeaaaaa"  no... he was given his Religious rites on the aircraft carrier in accordance with Islamic practice.. his body was washed and wrapped in white sheets, then buried at sea. The reason it was done so quick is because its supost to be done within 24 hours of death.. kinda messed up hu?


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> actualy... hes already a martyr for them.. doesnt matter what happens to him.. AND.. they didnt just toss the body into the water like "screw you yeaaaaa"  no... he was given his Religious rites on the aircraft carrier in accordance with Islamic practice.. his body was washed and wrapped in white sheets, then buried at sea. The reason it was done so quick is because its supost to be done within 24 hours of death.. kinda messed up hu?


His head was not facing Mecca  When Muslims pray they are always facing Mecca. 5 times a day or something.


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Burial rituals should normally take place as soon as possible and include:[1]
> 
> Bathing the dead body,[2] except in extraordinary circumstances as in battle of Uhud.[3]
> Enshrouding dead body in a white cotton or linen cloth.[4]
> ...



I'm not muslim so if i made an error let me know, but I read a lot LOL
Every religion has it's own burial rights and most are pretty strict.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 3, 2011)

i donno man... i really could care less if this guy is dead or not.. so what? they kill our people... we kill his people... we kill our people... they kill there people... this whole entire world is just one huge twisted place where everyone is trying to kill everyone else that doesnt agree with what they think.. Islam is the same now as the christian religion was back in the days of the crusades.. christians went around the world spreading there religion and killing anyone who didnt accept it.. now islamic fanatics are doing the same thing.. trying to spread there religion.. now im not saying we shouldnt have killed him.. i beleave what goes around comes around and i LOVE my country.. we def should have killed him. cant let people attack our country and get away with it. but im just saying as long as there is religon in this world the same crap will always be going on.. people will always be killing in the name of there god..

"The Christian god can easily be pictured as virtually the same god as the many ancient gods of past civilizations.  The Christian god is a three headed monster; cruel, vengeful and capricious.  If one wishes to know more of this raging, three headed beast-like god, one only needs to look at the caliber of people who say they serve him.  They are always of two classes; fools and hypocrites.  To compel a man to furnish contributions of money for the propagation of opinions which he disbelieves and abhors, is sinful and tyrannical." Thomas Jefferson

"This would be the best of all possible worlds, if there  were no religion in it." John Adams

"As I understand the Christian religion, it was, and is, a revelation.  But how has it happened that millions of fables, tales, legends, have been blended with both Jewish and Christian revelation that have made them the most bloody religion that ever existed?" John Adams 1816

"Christianity is the most perverted system that ever shown on man" Thomas Jefferson


im in NO WAY advocating osama or anything crazy like that so plz dont start bashing me.. just saying its a crazy world.. lots of things to think about.


----------



## MedicalTomatoes (May 3, 2011)

I agree, religion tears society apart. Religion is the source of the stripping away of our liberties and freedoms. They made alcohol illegal but it didn't take because alcohol was used in the last supper and had a religious connontation attached to it. Too bad nobody thought that the tree of knowledge of good and evil could have been weed. I hate when potheads say that weed is the tree of life. If it were, we wouldn't have access to it, God removed us from that tree. The bible never mentions God removing the other tree. What happened when Adam and Eve "ate of the fruit?" They got paranoid and saw the world in a different perspective, noticing that they were naked. Seems alot to me like they got high and their minds were openned to truths beyond their previous mind set.

Back to Osama, nobody brought up the most cowardly trait he had, or at least I didn't see anyone mention it. He used a woman as a shield, common dude your gonna die regardless, you don't have to cause unneccessary death.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 3, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i am still waiting for the picture of the dead body---doesn't anyone else find it strange that they found him, killed him, and dropped him in the ocean after confirming it was him thru dna on a nearby navy ship---not saying it wasn't actually him, but sure would be nice to see before conspiracy theories start popping up---are there any pics out there anywhere


 
Elvis is hiding him.

I know this.

You can contact me on spookyshizhappensallthetime.com

I'm in that century next friday at nine.

I'm going to include a pic of Elvis holding today's newspaper showing Ohh Sammy Bin Dyin holding today's newspaper.

I just signed up for the paper. I hope it gets here on time....


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 4, 2011)

It must be true, the US govt has never lied........


----------

